# TT virgin.....



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi,
I took the plunge and sold the 1 series in order to buy a TT, and I have to say I'm very pleased I did. I've been looking for a good used one for a while, and was very particular regarding the spec' I wanted, which don't appear that often at my price point (sub 20K). Eventually I found a low mileage 2016 2.0 tdi ultra S Line in metallic black with all the toys I required, including The fully electric S sports seats, tech' pack etc and it's superb.
The interior in terms of both quality and aesthetics is fantastic, and to get better would certainly mean having to go for something way above this price.
From a driving perspective it's great, and certainly not slow in any way, so just wondering if a good quality remap is worth doing (P Torque isn't far from me, and I've used them before)?

Dave


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dave, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## lippyrich (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Dave.

Congrats on losing your TT cherry, and welcome to the forum.

Richard.


----------

